# my blue eye in tank



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

..........lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice one!! I couldn't open this post up fast enough and LOVED the result  Very cute.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

lol couldnt resist


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha.....good one!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

LMFAO...Nice


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

hahah , cute blue eye you have got there [email protected]!


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

needs an arow in there.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

what are you people talking about... that is clearly a fly river turtle


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

that blue eye is one of a kind... must remember to feed it more veggie diet


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cutest blue eye i ever seen.....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAHAHA!!! nice =) very cute!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bonus of that blue eye is that if the tank leaks, his diaper will hold it in.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, that's great. I think he will outgrow the 140 before you know it.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

haha got me too, cutest pleco ever.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

HaHaHa!!
What a cutie!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

agree that you'll need a bigger tank soon- maybe round and outside...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

very cute... where can i get one??? ... oh wait a minute - i already have one that's 2.5 years old


----------

